# has anyone ever seen this fitting?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone ever come across a 1/2" push fitting T for PEX line; with one end the size of RODI line? 

does such sorcery exist?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe not in one piece, but yes. Home Depot, and lowes have good selections of these fittings. Most are about $5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

link for all fittings

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true

I always suggest to use valve on the any line, which will require possible disconnect in case of leakage, etc.

Could be like this if you need to run long Line to the RODI unit
use regular T >>> attach required size of pex pipe on the required side of the T >>>> attach ball valve with the 1/4 compression connector on the end.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/pex-tee-handi-pac/958856

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/pex-x-comp-straight-mini-ball-valve/827833

or complete units

1/2 to the RODI
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mini-valve-tee-pex-x-pex-x-comp/827807

3/8 for the RODI.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/dish-wsh-valve-1-2-inch-pex-tee-x-3-8-inch-compression/967447

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

SIG suggestion is the best but if you don't have access to a crimp tool, the SharkBite "Quick Release" is the next alternative. The weak point will be at the plastic shut off valve so have access to the fitting assemble and the main water shut off valve 

T w/ 1/2" FPT branch"
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-2-inch-x-1-2-inch-x-1-2-inch-fnpt-slip-tee/983139

1/2" MPT- 1/4" FPT reducer bushing
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/male-pipe-to-female-pipe-hex-bushing-1-2-x-1-4/924580

Valve: 1/4" RO tubing - 1/4" MPT
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/pl-3012-1-4-in-od-tube-x-1-4-in-male-iron-pipe-shut-off-valve/913036

HTH/JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WTAC is correct assuming Flexin has cooper pipes, but he probably has PEX piping around the house and I will not recommend to put SharkBite on the plastic pipe (PEX), does not matter how rigid this plastic is.

the rent for this tool will be probably around $15 and he will need to get few rings

https://www.google.ca/search?q=crim...2Fhow-install-pex-tubing-installation;400;400

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sry to thread jack, but asking SIG, or anyone that has worked w/PEX, what's your experience b/w copper crimp and wirsbo connections? I have the rest of the house to replumb this summer.

I used the copper ring type crimp tool when I replumbed for the new kitchen. There were some places that it hard to get the tool to get a proper crimp in the joist void...was doing the order of crimping wrong but a PITA going up and down and again b/w the basement and main floor. Looking at the Milwaukee ProPex as I have a collection of Milwaukee cordless tools.

TIA


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> There were some places that it hard to get the tool to get a proper crimp in the joist void...was doing the order of crimping wrong but a PITA going up and down and again b/w the basement and main floor. Looking at the Milwaukee ProPex as I have a collection of Milwaukee cordless tools.
> 
> TIA


First you should make a figure with 90s,45s and attach whole structure to the line.

these PEX lines always look crappy, but you can plumb basement in tow hours

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks everyone for the help, here's the story:

i'm re-doing my waterchange setup and moving it into the furnace room because i have a trap on the floor that i can drain the waste water into, also tired of lugging around buckets. i also ordered a auto shut off valve for the RODI, and bought some rubbermaid garbage bins. I drilled a hole at the bottom of the bin, installed a bulkhead and a valve and bingo no more lifting buckets:



so on the other side of the furnace room is a bathroom, that has PEX lines for the connection to the sink...after getting some bad advice from the guy at lowes (yea sure, you can squeeze crimp rings with needle nose pliers my a$$) and starting this project at 11pm..lol i was left with a leaking T fitting. lucky for me a friend of mine had a push style connection that saved me. i tapped into the hot water line by accident anyway but it's nice and leak proof.



anyways, so now i picked up a push fitting T: (I have 1/2inch pex)










then a length of 1/2'' pex, then a sharkbite push fitting -> garden hose end which i can just screw in the adapter for the RODI.



















oh and i cut a small bit off the end of the RODI line, but it was wayyy too small to fit in any T connection they had?


----------

